# Whelen Hideaway strobe problem!



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Hopefully someone can help? My problem is sometimes my strobes will turn on and later turn off on their own. The length of time varies from a couple minutes to 2 hours. Also sometimes I can't get them to turn on at all. Just yesterday, I arrived at my first job and went to turn them on and nothing:realmad:. I left them on a couple of minutes and then slowly they started working. The whole time they are not working I can hear the box making the dizzy:sqigglely sound)???noise, but not like the normal noise while they are working. I saw in one post that the light connections need to be sealed. Could this be my problem as they are not. I have had this problem since I installed them 2 years ago. I just haven't worried about it to now, since I have plenty of time on my hands.
I have a 90w whelen box and 4 tubes. 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

make sure all your connection are sealed tubes power supply etc .. moisture with make them shut off and turn on strangely ... my able 2 system doesn that ..


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Based on what you've said about not having them sealed and the sound the supply is making, I would bet my truck that you need to seal all the outside connections properly. Look around this sub-forum, I know theres a good thread on how to seal them.


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

I just did mine in my 07 I'll get a pic and post it later


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

here's how I sealed mine 3/4" shrink tube around the connector then finished it with elec.tape
View attachment 32772


this shows how much crap gets up behind the taillights
View attachment 32773


the strobe in the rev light
View attachment 32774


and my switches I mounted in my center console
View attachment 32775


----------



## ronnie dobbs (Dec 10, 2007)

I had the same problem until i went back and put di-electric grease on all outside connections.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies. I will try greasing them up and sealing them when it gets a little warmer out. I will post later to let you all know!:waving:


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

dielectric grease inside connections silicone the outside thats whati did so far so good


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I just used silicone on the outside connections.


----------



## boa74 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Hide away's*

I am having the same problem as Drottlawn for a while the lights would flash the it seemed like they would lockup and I could hear like a hissing now when i flip the switch i just hear a strange noise and no lights but the fuse is not blowing what should I check?


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

I can almost guarantee that the pin connectors on your rear strobes are getting corroded I had the same problem that's why I went the route I did in my previous post with the pics since I've done that absolutely no problems


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, here is your problem. The Whelen box will shut itself down, and or act eradically if it detects a short. The short would be in the areas from your bulbs to the box. As everyone is saying, most commonly on you snowzone guys, this will be moisture getting in at the AMP connectors at the bulbs. As they say, use dielectric grease, then tape them up good. When water or snow goes across the little metal clips inthe AMP connectors, it shorts them out and the power supply shuts down to protect itself. You could also have pinched a wire, or burnt a strobe cable on your exhaust r something, but my $$ would be on the AMP connectors at the bulbs. Good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Boa if you can't get em working or just don't feel like doing it yourself, give me a call I'll get you taken care of.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I sealed them up and put dielectric grease throughout the insides of the connections. We are supposed to go salting tonight, so I will see if it works. As of right now, being dry, they work fine. Thanks again for all the replys and I will let you know if it works tomorrow.:waving:


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

They worked flawlessly!!!! Thanks again guys!


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

Heres another one

ive got a 90watt x 6 head pack only 4 bulbs work. the other 2 are trying to flash but it seems like there not getting the power

the bulbs all ohmed out fine so i know the bulbs are fine

and i just put a new power pack in the brain fried in my old one 

any idea's ?


----------



## ronnie dobbs (Dec 10, 2007)

Double check all your connections for the failing sets, try plugging in the "failing" heads into the ones that work properly. Example,if say the front two work fine, but the back two do not, try plugging the "back two leads" into the front two sockets on the power supply. Do you already have all of it installed? Make sure the colored wires did not get crossed when connecting them. Hope this helps.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

FteNelson;495150 said:


> Heres another one
> 
> ive got a 90watt x 6 head pack only 4 bulbs work. the other 2 are trying to flash but it seems like there not getting the power
> 
> ...


So you're saying the 2 that are a problem now were fine before you put in the new power pack or they were already having this problem prior to that? if it's a new problem coinciding with the new power pack, is the pack adequate for that amount of heads? perhaps try disconnecting two of the other heads and see if the 2 problem one start working.

-Jer


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

did you check if you put a screw through the wire and and it messed all the strobes up


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have had similar experiences with Whelen hideaways... I have found that over time the main power connections (battery terminals) oxidize. When my strobes start acting funky, I completely clean the battery connections and the problem goes away - for another year or so. 
Just my .02
ken


----------



## mike2005 (Feb 10, 2008)

hey i ordered the sirennet 6 bulb 90 watt hideaway strobe kit. im only using 4 bulbs right now. I wired it the way the diagram showed. I have the fronts on there own switch and the backs on there own. Now when i turn the fronts on they turn on but the backs flicker once, same for when i turn the backs on the fronts will flicker once then stop. I didnt know if anyone had the same problem or if this is normal? any help would be great....thanks


----------

